# Looking for help



## CMLandscaping (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey im down here in CT SE portion and I sold my atv 2 years ago and i have no way to get my driveways done inless i do them by hand. I am looking for a few people to bid at this postion. I have had some problems with a few people tearing up my driveways when they under bid me badly. I am looking for a responsible person that likes to have fun when working, If you fit just like this that would be great. Thanks CMLandscaping


----------



## CMLandscaping (Oct 15, 2006)

Postion Still Open Need to find someone. Thanks Mike CMLandscaping


----------



## overdhill1 (Nov 30, 2008)

Where are you located I have three new trucks. Reliable equipment and experienced drivers.

Scott Hill
330 329-0116
[email protected]re are you located


----------

